
Tell HN: Business Bootstrappers Discussion Group - Mz
Inspired by a couple of things I saw recently, I have decided to start a Google Group called Business Bootstrappers. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;groups.google.com&#x2F;forum&#x2F;#!forum&#x2F;business-bootstrappers I also grabbed the BlogSpot domain for it and embedded the group there: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;businessbootstrappers.blogspot.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;forum.html<p>Anyone interested can send me a join request or suggestions for content they would like to see on the blog or whatever.<p>Thanks.
======
Mz
To be clear, the idea is that this would welcome bootstrappers, people with a
side project they are interested in developing, etc. I considered calling it
"Biz Light" or "Business Light" and possibly a few other variations, but this
was where the Ouija board ultimately landed. (shrug)

The couple of things I saw that inspired this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13223458](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13223458)

[http://ask.metafilter.com/304260/Serious-work-working-
less-t...](http://ask.metafilter.com/304260/Serious-work-working-less-than-
full-time-Examples-Resources#4406255)

